# problème IPod Nano 3G 8Gb



## ratzlakov (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je panique depuis quelque temps car mon Ipod Nano de 3ème génération est en train de me rendre l'âme... En me promenant dans la rue en écoutant de la musique celui-ci s'est brusquement coupé et le morceau en lecture a été stoppé net... En appuyant sur les boutons pour le rallumer aucune réponse... Je rentre aussitôt chez moi et le connecte au chargeur l'écran se rallume et la chère pomme ramène sa fraise à l'écran. Je me dis qu il ne s'agit que d'un petit crash... Et décide de repartir de chez moi après avoir parcouru 100 mètres à nouveau la musique se coupe. Commençant à m'énerver je décide de le réinitialiser et celui-ci après avoir remis toutes mes musique fonctionne à nouveau normalement... Lorque je l'écoute chez moi l'IPod fonctionne normalement... mais lorsque je le fourre dans ma poche pour sortir il s'arrête après quelques minutes... c'est très agaçant!!! Comme il ne supportait pas d'être enfermé dans ma poche... Je vous pose donc la question: Comment se fait il que mon ipod se coupe inopinément lorsque je le place dans ma poche alors qu en étantr à plat sur une table celui-ci fonctionne pour le mieux... Je l'ai acheté en 2008 il a donc 4 ans. Mes amis me parlent d'un problème de batterie mais je n'en pense pas autant puisque l'ipod peut tenir plusieurs heures sans alimentation lorsuqe j 'écoute la musique chez moi? 
PS: avant de poster ce sujet j ai lu sur le net un article concernant la durée de vie des ipods et il paraîtrait qu'Apple fixe ses machines pour qu ils tiennent environ 4 ans( souvent ils lachent à cause de la batterie une batterie Li-ion d'une durée de 500 cycles) 
Mon problème serait-il lié tout de même à un problème de batterie? 
Désolé d'avoir écrit autant, j'ai voulu être le plus clair et précis possible... j'espère avoir une réponse de votre part...


----------

